# [SOLVED] Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down



## scitex59

I am attempting to help a friend with their Dell Studio 17/1747 laptop.
The laptop attempts to power up when pressing the start button, but within 2 – 5 seconds it shuts down.
Usually, there is no image present on the monitor before it shuts down.

System specifications:
Dell Studio 17/1747 laptop
Processor: Intel Core i7
Operating System: Windows 7
RAM: 4GB DDR3 ( 2 x 2GB)
Battery: Holds a charge

Attempts:
Powers with battery as well as AC power adapter
Switch RAM slots and tried booting system with only one module – same results

At one point I was able to get the laptop to boot into Windows7. However, during the boot procedure, the monitor flashed periodically giving only glimpses of where it was in the boot process. Since that one instance, I have not been able to get the system to run more than about 5 seconds (no image on the monitor).

Today, I removed both RAM modules and received the “beep codes” from the system and the laptop remained powered until I shut it down. With the RAM installed, the computer shuts down on its own.

Any assistance with this problem would be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Hi I would start here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Thanks for the advice Joeten.
I found this post yesterday evening and will attempt going through the steps.
I will let you know of the progress.


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

I've been elimenating items from the "Black Sreen Issues and Troubleshooting" post and have cleared Step One - laptop will not boot from either AC power cord or the battery.

Step Two
I have removed the bottom access panel as well as the keyboard. With these removed, I am able to observe the CPU fan. When power is applied, it spins up for about 0.5 - 1 second and stops. I have hit the fan with compressed air as well as the exhaust grill (not much dust - laptop seems fairly clean).
Unplugged the CMOS battery and re-attached (no difference).
Installed a new CMOS battery (still no difference).
Performed a "hard reset" (no positive effect).

However, today I left the computer with no power source for approximately eight hours and installed the battery and powered on the laptop. To my amazement, I saw the Dell splash screen, the keyboard lit up. But about five seconds into the bootup, the monitor began flickering making it difficult to see what was taking place. The CPU fan stopped spinning but the laptop indicator lights remained illuminated. I pressed the start button to force a system halt. After this brief triumph, the laptop was up to its old behavior (fan spins briefly; stops and the system powers down).

I've checked online and this appears to be a common issue with Dell Studio laptops of this vintage. Have not found anyone who had any definite solutions.

Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Does it have an upgradeable graphics chip on the motherboard. It could be a faulty graphics chip suffering from thermal shutdown. I think they had an ATI Radeon 4 series.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

It's most likely the hard drive; but occasionally it will be the Motherboard and even sometimes the CPU chip (rare). You may wish to complete Step of the Troubleshooting Guide Joe had you go through, and replace the CPU chip and thermal paste. I would bypass this step until you complete Step #3, the hard drive, as it is the #1 failed component in ALL laptops over 2 yrs. old. Plus, it's really easy to remove the hard drive from the bottom of the laptop once you have the access panel removed.

You need to tell us what happens when you remove that hard drive from the laptop. Most Dell laptops will give you a series of "beeps" we call "beep codes" that work sort of like Morse Code; they produce a specific sequence of long and short beeps when a device is missing from the computer. The Dell service manual will usual give you a legend on what those beeps mean exactly. 

If removing the hard drive produces no "beep codes" at all; that generally means there is something wrong with your Motherboard. However, some Dell models and a number of laptops in general will not produce "beep codes" when the hard drive is removed from the laptop by design *this is not very good design IMO*. In any case, if your particular model produces one or more beeps, that usually is a good sign for health of your Motherboard. This usually points the finger at your hard drive. If you access your BIOS setup with the hard drive out and it beeps, but does NOT shut down; I mean it should stay up on the screen for hours here; most likely your hard drive has failed and needs to be replaced. This happens frequently on Dells, Acers, and Gateways. 

Since you kind of did Step #4 with the RAM replacing, at THIS point, you'll need to remove/reseat the CPU. If you've never done this before, you'll need to wear something called an ESD WRIST STRAP--ESD means Electro-Static-Discharge and it's what electricity does in your body on a windy day and makes your hair stand up; also known as static cling. If you don't take those precautions and touch the CPU with your bare-hands you can kill the CPU chip as hundreds of thousands of volts of electricity are passed from your body to the CPU chip--and Blam you've toasted it! If you haven't replaced one of these chips before, you should consider taking it to a Computer Pro who has this wrist-strap and is aware of taking these types of precautions. If you do replace the CPU and reseat it; it still may not work if it is indeed the faulty component. As Step #4 suggests and Step #5 discusses, you may have to order a new CPU chip from ebay for $15-$50 or so and swap it out. At this point, you put in a new CPU chip and the problem persists with the hard drive out--you've now got a bad Motherboard which is $80-$300 to replace and you may wish to look at getting a new laptop altogether. 

The good news is you can do all the troubleshooting we suggest here without ordering and replacing the CPU chip for almost no cost--if you remove/replace the CPU chip you will need to buy the ESD wrist-strap and Thermal Paste mentioned in the T/Shooting Guide; and you can get both online for under $15 or so. 

Here's a link on where to get the ESD wrist-strap: Newegg.com - esd wrist strap

Here's a great YouTube video from TechSkills on taking basic anti-static ESD precautions while working on your computer (laptop): ESD Prevention Measures - YouTube

I've given you some homework, so now you need to complete your testing and post your results back here so we can advise you further.

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

@Panther: Good thought; but most Dell Inspiron's do not have FRU GPU chips or daughterboards. Sometimes, some Dells like XPS's that are most grpahics-oriented and costly will have this option--Alienware's also, which Dell bought as you know. I took the time to download the Service Manual for this Inspiron 1747 and it does not have a FRU GPU chip listed; so when the Service Manual doesn't list it in the contents or anywhere else in the Manual *61 pages* it's a pretty sure thing it's not an option for the OP. :frown:

BBJ



Panther063 said:


> Does it have an upgradeable graphics chip on the motherboard. It could be a faulty graphics chip suffering from thermal shutdown. I think they had an ATI Radeon 4 series.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

I found this page which not only gives a pictorial how to of stripping the laptop, but also gives a list of error codes and beep codes.
Dell - Studio 1745/1747/1749 - Printer-Friendly Format


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Thanks for the assist, Panther!! Nice work.

BBJ


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

BBJ 
Thanks for all of your time investigating my laptop issue. I did not have much time this morning to test anything. However, I did pull the HDD (Seagate 500 GB / 7200 RPM) drive. The result was exactly the same. Furthermore, no beep codes when the HDD is removed.

Panther063
Thanks for the link. It is nice to have verification as to the location of all of the screws that need removal for each of the system major components.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

BBJ and anyone posting youtube links please check them before you hit the reply button, as they have many that are HTTPS, the S needs to be removed or the thread gets compressed making it look strange and elongating the page.


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Sorry about the delay in posting.

I removed the hard drive from the unit and installed it in an Hp G72 laptop.
Hard drive booted into Windows7 with no difficulty on the Hp laptop. Was able to backup the user's 40GB of digital pictures stored on the HDD. 
With the missing HDD, the Dell Studio laptop does not complain (no beep codes).

Left the computer idle for about one week and attempted starting with the battery. The keyboard lit up and the Dell splash screen appeared on the monitor. It started loading Windows7 and once again abruptly stopped. Attempted more starts but found it was back to its old behavior (power for a second or two then shut down).

With this erratic behavior, it is appearing to be more likely a mobo issue.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

I think you could be correct


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Just an additional thought.
The Hp G72 contained DDR3 RAM modules so I swapped RAM on the two laptops and the Hp laptop booted without a hitch with the Dell Studio's RAM.

The Dell laptop had sat idle for about 36 hours. I booted it with the RAM from the Hp and it started to act normally at bootup. However, about 30 seconds into the bottup, the monitor began to flicker giving me glimpses of where I was in the boot process. Prior to Windows7 finalizing bootup, the laptop powered down.
I tried to start it again and it was back to the old behavior.

I might not know what I'm talking about here, but it almost seems like a capacitor issue where their charge drains upon sitting but once re-energized the problem becomes more persistent. Not sure if that makes sense.
Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Worth checking as would checking the graphics chip


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Laptop had sat idle for a couple of days.
Just thought I would give it another try.
Installed the battery and powered up. Made it through the Dell splash screen and the "Start Windows Normally" option. The Windows7 logo appeared and shortly thereafter, the monitor began dropping out and intermittently flashing on. I don't believe I mentioned earlier that this particular model has an illuminated keyboard. I noticed that the lights in the keyboard flash with the monitor.
I was not sure if the GPU had any bearing on the keyboard power.
Thanks again.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Did you try booting without the ram installed if you get beeps it should be ok in terms of the motherboard. No beeps would indicate a motherboard issue.


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Just attempted another test.
I thought that allowing the laptop to rest permits all components to cool.
It seems like everytime I allow the laptop to sit idle for a day, it displays the Dell splash screen and part of the Windows7 boot screen before droping video and shutting down.

To test this, I removed the battery anind placed the laptop in the refridgerator for about 15 minutes, allowed it time to come to room temperature and booted. It made it with video up to the Windows7 booting segment.
Next, I left it in the fridge for about one hour, gave it about 45 minutes to thaw and booted. This time the keyboard flickered a bit but nothing from the monitor. However, the laptop remained powered up with the control panel lights illuminated and the CPU fan running for more than 3 minutes. It would have gone longer, but I powered it off due to the absence of video.
Not shure if these latest tests confuse or clarify things.


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Removing the RAM modules generates beep codes.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Ok, It may be the ram slot and as mentioned a graphics issue or possibly overheating. In order to save you a little time and a lot of posting have a look at our sticky for troubleshooting http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html which you were working with earlier, and if you can clean out the ram slots with some compressed air, check the fan is working and try to check the solder joints (magnifying glass) capacitors etc. And just for the heck of it if you can get a copy of a linux distro try running the live disc option.


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

When RAM modules are removed, the panel lights stay illuminated and the laptop generates repeating beep codes. This will continue until I hit the power button to shut the computer down. It will remained powered without the RAM, but with no video or keyboard lights.
Thank you, once again!!


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*



scitex59 said:


> Just an additional thought.
> 
> I might not know what I'm talking about here, but it almost seems like a capacitor issue where their charge drains upon sitting but once re-energized the problem becomes more persistent. Not sure if that makes sense.
> Thanks again for all the input.


After further reading this thread, I agree about it being a power issue, it does sound like a capacitor issue, where they fail once warmed up.
The backlit keyboard is independent from the screen, so flashing in unison also indicates a power issue.


----------



## scitex59

*Re: Dell Laptop powers up then shuts down*

Thanks for all of the help guys.
Everything seems to point to a mobo issue. This would cost about $160 USD for a replacement. I don't believe the owner of this laptop is willing to put that much into it.

The following is an excerpt from a review I found regarding this laptop:

“When we reviewed the Dell Studio 17 with Intel’s Core i7 processor (aka Dell Studio 1747) in November, we gave the notebook a 4-star rating due to its blazing performance and relatively affordable price. However, we noted two major problems we experienced with our review unit. First, the initial system we received stopped booting (and made several beeping noises) just after testing had been completed and, second, we noticed that the exterior of the chassis got hot, with the underside of the system registering a troubling 112-degrees Fahrenheit after just 15 minutes of playing a Hulu video.

We returned the first unit to Dell, which repaired it and sent it back to us a couple of days later, saying that the first issue we encountered was an isolated incident. The repaired unit worked, but we did experience experience a couple of mysterious blue screen crashes the first time we tried to play Hulu videos on it, though these seemed to disappear on subsequent tests. After we informed Dell about the uncomfortably hot temperatures, they sent us a second review unit to test. This second unit did not break or crash, but was just as hot as the original.

Without having tested an entire assembly line of Dell Studio 17s with Core i7, it was impossible for us to tell if the one defective review unit we received was a fluke or a harbinger of trouble. However, after the product began shipping, we began receiving negative reports from many users, claiming that their Dell Studio 1747s (with Core i7) had died after a few days or hours of use.”

Thank again for all your ideas!!


----------



## joeten

Fair enough the customer has the power.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI

All laptop makers have troublesome models (Lemons) even Dell. Acer, HP, and Toshibas have many more of these models statistically than Dell due to lower quality control in their overseas factories. This is one of the reasons that extended warranties exist. You should explain this to your friend and suggest that they buy an extended warranty for their next laptop--they are available up to 5 yrs. now from 3rd party companies, even if the retailer who is selling the laptops will only provide 3 yrs. 

Next, your friend has probably noticed the price point on laptops have come down significantly during the years since he bought his Dell. Chromebooks now routinely sell on the Internet for $199 or less. A $160 repair on a 5 yr. old laptop certainly doesn't make sense when you can buy brand new for about $40 more! Bear in mind that new Dell's price-points went up this year since January. End of 2013 you could buy brand new dell laptops for $299 or less; this year, you can't touch them for much less than $418 out the door price shipped to your door for the rock-bottom cheapest model. However, this laptop *the Inspiron 15*, has a number of features that the Chromebooks lack, most notably the internal DVD drive. If your friend rarely or never uses that feature, the Chromebook would be the way to go. One last word, try to get him to look at the Samsung Chromebook ($279), as the HP, Acer, and other models are not of the same quality. 

Food for thought.

BBJ


----------

